# A few moths



## orionmystery (Aug 8, 2014)

A few moths....not as interesting as butterflies to most, but still very good looking.


Ischyja sp. moth. Selangor, Malaysia. ID credit: Jerome Chua, David Fischer, Antonio Giudici. 


IMG_1480 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


Bean Pod Borer Moth (Maruca vitrata, Spilomelinae, Crambidae). ID credit: John Horstman.


Maruca vitrata IMG_9523 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


Unidentified


IMG_1596 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


Unidentified moth sucking nectar from a flower. Kuala Lumpur, Malaysia.


IMG_5706 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


Newly emerged moth resting on its cocoon / chrysallis. Selangor, Malaysia.


IMG_1103 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




IMG_5484 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr




IMG_0967 copy by Kurt (orionmystery.blogspot.com), on Flickr


More Lepidopterans of Malaysia: Butterflies and rainforest | Up Close with Nature


----------



## waday (Aug 8, 2014)

Nice pictures! My favorites are 2, 4, and 6. I like the angles at which they're taken and the "poses" of the moths. Seems different than normal.


----------



## orionmystery (Aug 8, 2014)

waday said:


> Nice pictures! My favorites are 2, 4, and 6. I like the angles at which they're taken and the "poses" of the moths. Seems different than normal.



Thank you, waday!


----------



## Mandolin (Aug 8, 2014)

#6 is my favorite. The white and green really seem to pop off the black background. I must admit, I chase those moths around the yard with a badminton racket, though. They do a number on my garden! :no smile:


----------



## orionmystery (Aug 10, 2014)

Mandolin said:


> #6 is my favorite. The white and green really seem to pop off the black background. I must admit, I chase those moths around the yard with a badminton racket, though. They do a number on my garden! :no smile:



Thanks, Mandolin.


----------

